# Router W 724V schaltet sich "automatisch" aus



## DerTobias (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe ein Problem, seitdem wir den neuen Roter W 724V haben und somit auch eine 16k Leitung, schaltet sich der Router automatisch ab und von den fünf Leuchten: Power, Link, Online, Telefon und Wlan, leuchtet dann nurnoch die Power-Lampe. Nachdem man den Router dann einmal vom Strom genommen hat, geht das Ganze erstmal wieder, aber auch nur für eine kurze zeit, weil das ganze ungefähr 3-7 mal pro Tag passiert.

Habt ihr eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus!


Tobias


----------



## norse (1. Juni 2014)

warum man sowas nicht glecih reklamiert versteh ich nicht ...

Firmwareupdate probieren, Gerät zurücksetzen und neu einrichten, wenn es nicht hilft -> Telekom anrufen und austauschen lassen.


----------



## DerTobias (1. Juni 2014)

Wir haben es nicht reklamiert, weil wir nicht wussten, dass es an dem Router liegt, es hätte ja auch an der Leitung liegen können. Ich habe davon leider nicht so viel Ahnung.

Vielen Dank für deinen Rat, ich werde es gleich ausprobieren.


----------



## keinnick (1. Juni 2014)

Wie siehts hiermit aus?




> 7. Wählen Sie entsprechend Ihren Anforderungen zwischen den Optionen​ Immer online​​​​​​​​​und Automatisch Trennen.​
> Hinweis: Wählen Sie die Option​​​​Immer online aus, wenn Sie über Ihre Internet-Telefonnummer dauerhaft erreichbar sein wollen. Sollten Sie einen zeitbasierten Internettarif nutzen, kann diese Einstellung hohe Kosten verursachen.​
> ​ Tipp:​ Wenn Sie die Option Automatisch Trennen wählen, können Sie zwischen verschiedenen voreingestellten Zeitspannen wählen. Klicken Sie dazu in das Auswahlfeld
> ​



​​​​​


----------



## DerTobias (1. Juni 2014)

Die Option "Immer Online" ist ausgewählt. 

Danke trotzdem!


----------



## BloodySuicide (1. Juni 2014)

DerTobias schrieb:


> Wir haben es nicht reklamiert, weil wir nicht wussten, dass es an dem Router liegt, es hätte ja auch an der Leitung liegen können. Ich habe davon leider nicht so viel Ahnung.
> 
> Vielen Dank für deinen Rat, ich werde es gleich ausprobieren.



Selbst wenn... wo ist das Problem? Wenn WLAN mit aus geht, hat der Speedport ne Macke.


----------

